# funny stuff



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

Cool video, looks fun!


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

bigblackrancher said:


> Cool video, looks fun!


 
That's awesome. Don't we all have buddies like that who seem to be able to talk us into doing the dumb stuff. I know I do. At least u didn't have to wait for the CVT to dry out.

WOOO HOOO Party on Wayne.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That's hilarious!! :lmao:


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

That chit was funny......great video...


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

ive seen someone do the same thing in person lol tooo funnny !!:bigok:


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

i like the part where he says "who needs a brute force? who needs a can am? we got a TWO FIFTY fo wheel drive!" LOL


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha! now that made me laugh!


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

hahahaha thats was great:bigok:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

It's stale gowen. LOL


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

lol i bet these guys are an absolute riot to ride with


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

Y2DJ said:


> That's awesome. Don't we all have buddies like that who seem to be able to talk us into doing the dumb stuff. I know I do. At least u didn't have to wait for the CVT to dry out.
> 
> WOOO HOOO Party on Wayne.


yep, got two of them! lol


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

IBBruin said:


> It's stale gowen. LOL


"She's still purrin' lyke a kitten!" hahahahha


----------

